# vaginal dilators



## Kstrobel (Aug 6, 2010)

What codes do I use for vaginal dialators given to patients to stretch the vagina due to low estrogen levels, or radation therapy etc. Have you found that insurances are paying for them?


----------



## preserene (Aug 8, 2010)

Very challenging. I am not sure this can be used for patients selfuse. Confirm with your physician anyway:
ICD-9 CM- 623.2 , and an Ecode-E 879.2 for radiotherapy cause , E932.2 for hormonal Therapy. supplies 99070. HCPCS E1399. nowhere else could it be fixed, to my knowledge. 
Please be back with me since Iam not sure about this too. Procedural for physicians procedure even;but for placing it to 58999!! May be is on  way or in future because patient selfusing kits were not given until recent years.
Is this helpful a bit atleast?!
Thank you for your time


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 17, 2010)

I don't think I would use E1399 simply because it is listed under "additional oxygen related equipment".  I think we are looking at A9270 or 99070.  I would like to know if anyone has any experience coding for these and if there is any carrier that reimburses.


----------



## preserene (Aug 17, 2010)

Yes  I did not mean it. I do not know how it was being typed that code. I am sorry.
Well, oh my God how come we do not have a proper code for assignment for this very simple device! may be the manufacturers should have a suitable code before designing it!!?
YES,AS YOU SAID, WE CAN PLACE A 9270, IF DO NOT FIND ANY SUITABLE CODE.
But could you look into these  for me to know if there is some sense in that or not.
I had been searching  with the terms -dilators, tents, devices, moulds, prosthetics synthetic, rubber or some tissue mendors, tissue expanders skin moulds etc etc. Nothing suitable for vulva or vagina. There are shrinkers but not expanders!! Is ther any code for laminaria tent dilators for the cerxvix?

we need a set (serial sizes) of dilators or expanders or prosthetic devices for this purpose.
Well look into these please :
Q 4109: tissue mendors Though it is for skin substitute it is in a way the working for the skin/interoitus enterance or the function of skinny mass/ tissues!
A 4561-4562 pessary rubber or non rubber,The same arguement as above; it is doing the function of a pessary in away a constant dilator/stationary expander but intermittent introduction needed as periodic and/or sequential movable device (I mean intermittent  removal and introduction). 
L8499 Prosthetic, unlisted procedural for prosthetic Services
A9281 Reaching and grabing device any type, any length!!
A9999: if nothing is suitable and not found elsewhere!!!

All look funny though, not very insensible Is in it?
So long as we do not have a suitable nearer code, we keep racking our head like this .
I just wanted to find a solution so wandering with the HCPCS!!

I am sure by the time this reaches you, you would come out with the proper answer for this riddle.
Thank you, Lisa Curtis.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Aug 17, 2010)

I wish I could figure it out but I am still stuck with A9270 or 99070...


----------

